# LKA 2012 - Who's going?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

This will be Mabel's FIRST show! I don't know for certain if I will actually be going yet because I am supposed to be working that day and we have our works Christmas do in the evening, so if I can manage to get the day off then i'll have a massive rush to get home and will probably have to leave pretty early, so I might not be going but my dad will. It also depends on whether she comes into season or not, it's just after she turns 6 months old so we could be unlucky with the timing which tbh I didn't think of until well after we entered 

So, who else is going on the Sunday? If I can go, it'd be lovely to see a few of you


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

We had considered it, but Henry would only just have passed six months so would still be too much of a baby for champ shows even in minor puppy classes. Have a brilliant time, though! Best of luck to Mabel


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> This will be Mabel's FIRST show! I don't know for certain if I will actually be going yet because I am supposed to be working that day and we have our works Christmas do in the evening, so if I can manage to get the day off then i'll have a massive rush to get home and will probably have to leave pretty early, so I might not be going but my dad will. It also depends on whether she comes into season or not, it's just after she turns 6 months old so we could be unlucky with the timing which tbh I didn't think of until well after we entered
> 
> So, who else is going on the Sunday? If I can go, it'd be lovely to see a few of you


We're going  - but we will be there on Pastoral day on the Saturday 



Pezant said:


> We had considered it, but Henry would only just have passed six months so would still be too much of a baby for champ shows even in minor puppy classes. Have a brilliant time, though! Best of luck to Mabel


A lot of puppies in the minor puppy class at champ shows are only just six months. It's an ideal opportunity to get them used to being in a real show ring - it's a class where the judges don't expect them to have perfected the showing technique and will forgive all sorts of puppy-type behaviours. I remember a friend of mine showing her six month old Komondor for the first time and every time the judge came to go over him, he lay down for his tummy to be tickled! He came second in his class. Co-incidentally, that was at LKA.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We're not going this year the babies have both qualified and I've not show Buck this year with him breaking his leg and now struggling to get the access weight off him.

I know last year we took him and were on out way home having done our classes by 11am people were still coming in on the buses and we were the only ones leaving.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I've been advised not to go to champ shows until Bess is better behaved. By a number of people! So I'm not going to that one. 

A breed champ show was bad enough for Bess. I think she'd freak at the NEC!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww what a shame nobody is going! I can't even remember what other groups are on Sunday.

For those that have been before, will we get anything sent to us beforehand or do we just turn up on the day? I know at Crufts they send you the passes and stuff, do they do the same for LKA? Also, when we entered Mabel, we only put my dad on the entry thing, will I still be able to go with him, and will I be able to handle her? I would like to have a go at handling her.

I'm a total novice at showing, I have no idea of the rules/etiquette of it all  i've been to Crufts loads of times as an exhibitor with my friend and her Irish Setters but I always tended to wander off to Discover Dogs or do shopping and then i'd lose track of time and end up missing her classes


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

You will get the passes and ring information, times etc beforehand. If you entered by post, they will be posted to you any time now. If you entered online, you should have had an email by now from [email protected] telling you that your exhibitor passes for LKA are now ready to download and print out from your account.

You pay for parking on the day - £10.00 now at the NEC 

Aw, it's a pity we aren't there on the same day. It's always easier at your first show if someone who knows what they are doing can mentor you.

ETA - just noticed your comment re handling - yes, you will be able to handle her. The owner(s) are always the ones on the entry form, but anyone can handle. You will be able to go with him - usually (if I remember correctly) you get two passes for one dog at LKA - if not, they might charge you an entry fee.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Im going on gundog day, dunno which day it is tho yet


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Gundog day is Sunday, along with terriers and hounds.

Saturday is pastoral, working, toy and utility.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am there on gundog day showing but may just call in on pastoral to go have a hug off Spellweaver !!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am there on gundog day showing but may just call in on pastoral to go have a hug off Spellweaver !!


Hope you do hun! Looking forward to it already


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Hope you do hun! Looking forward to it already


I am hoping to 'call in' I thought Marley was entered so booked into the ramada ! Turns out she couldn't get the time off so only puppy going on the Sunday ! If I get away from here early enough I will call in and have my Christmas Cwtch xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Im going on gundog day, dunno which day it is tho yet


ooh, according to Spellweaver that's the Sunday :thumbup: I think you should make your way over to Manchesters, i'll let you know my bench number if you want, i'll probably be around 



Spellweaver said:


> Gundog day is Sunday, along with terriers and hounds.
> 
> Saturday is pastoral, working, toy and utility.





tashi said:


> I am there on gundog day showing but may just call in on pastoral to go have a hug off Spellweaver !!


wonder if we will bump into one another! Are you taking a Goldie?

If you see a young lady with a strange haircut, a septum piercing, a few tattoos and a Manchester Terrier then you've found me :lol: :lol: and there aren't many like me in Manchesters!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> You will get the passes and ring information, times etc beforehand. If you entered by post, they will be posted to you any time now. If you entered online, you should have had an email by now from [email protected] telling you that your exhibitor passes for LKA are now ready to download and print out from your account.
> 
> You pay for parking on the day - £10.00 now at the NEC
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much for this post - I had deleted the email by accident!! It must've gone into my junk folder  will sort it out tomorrow 

I should be okay, Mabel's breeder will be there and we are starting to get to know people in the breed so hopefully we will get plenty of help! We've been to tonnes of ringcraft classes and rallies so i've got the hang of the rules in the ring, but my handling skills probably need to improve  it'll be lovely if we can qualify her for Crufts but I don't think we will this time round


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> A lot of puppies in the minor puppy class at champ shows are only just six months. It's an ideal opportunity to get them used to being in a real show ring - it's a class where the judges don't expect them to have perfected the showing technique and will forgive all sorts of puppy-type behaviours. I remember a friend of mine showing her six month old Komondor for the first time and every time the judge came to go over him, he lay down for his tummy to be tickled! He came second in his class. Co-incidentally, that was at LKA.


He has got an Open show more locally a bit later on in the month, so we'll use that as his first outing rather than a champ one.  We did talk it over about going, but there's such a difference between even six and eight month old Setters that we thought he would just look like too much of a baby. There's no rush, anyway - plenty of Champ shows to line up for next year!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a list of trade stands anywhere?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Does anyone know if there's a list of trade stands anywhere?


I can't find an exact list but I got this from the NEC's website about LKA:



> In addition we have approx 100 Trade Stands selling a wide range of products & gifts - both human and canine - so why not do your last minute Christmas shopping for those special friends & family!


so it's nowhere near as big as Crufts but if you're near by, it's probably worth a look around - and i'd assume it'll be much cheaper entry than Crufts!

Just another quick ask - is anyone going on Sunday? I've managed to swap my day off so I am definitely going now! I can't wait! We are meeting Mabel's breeder there at 8:30am, so it's going to be a VERY early start for me, probably a 4am start :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I can't find an exact list but I got this from the NEC's website about LKA:
> 
> so it's nowhere near as big as Crufts but if you're near by, it's probably worth a look around - and i'd assume it'll be much cheaper entry than Crufts!
> 
> Just another quick ask - is anyone going on Sunday? I've managed to swap my day off so I am definitely going now! I can't wait! We are meeting Mabel's breeder there at 8:30am, so it's going to be a VERY early start for me, probably a 4am start :cryin: :cryin:


 I went last year & there was a good stall that sold dried treats, hoping its there this year! I know fish4dogs & dorwest herbs are there but that's it


----------

